# Wcf & KJV



## nwink (May 24, 2011)

What is the relationship between the WCF and the KJV? I know that's a somewhat ambiguous question, but I'm curious to learn more about how the KJV may have influenced the WCF.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 24, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean. KJV phraseology may impact on the text of the Westminster Standards certainly. The proof texts were reference only originally and only put in full later in the 1650s.


----------



## KMK (May 24, 2011)

For one thing, the KJV is the reason SC Q 107 was written:



> Q. 107. What doth the conclusion of the Lord’s Prayer teach us?
> A. The conclusion of the Lord’s Prayer, which is, For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen, teacheth us to take our encouragement in prayer from God only, and in our prayers to praise him, ascribing kingdom, power, and glory to him; and, in testimony of our desire, and assurance to be heard, we say, Amen



CT Bibles do not contain a conclusion to the Lord's Prayer.


----------



## jfschultz (May 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> For one thing, the KJV is the reason SC Q 107 was written:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would dare suggest that the reason is not the KJV but Geneva. Though the KJV was introduced in 1611, it was not until after the restoration of the crown under Charles II that the KJV became more popular than Geneva. This would be a couple decades after Westminster.


----------



## dudley (May 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> For one thing, the KJV is the reason SC Q 107 was written:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepper (May 25, 2011)

It is true that the 1611 KJV was not accepted generally until the 1660's. The Geneva Bible was always seen to be the Reformed/Puritan translation. That is why King James wanted a new translation. He did not like the Puritan notes in the Geneva Bible.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 25, 2011)

Can one still buy a Geneva Bible?


----------



## bookslover (May 25, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Can one still buy a Geneva Bible?


 
Yes.


----------



## jfschultz (May 25, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Can one still buy a Geneva Bible?



There is a modern re-reprint (same text just updated font) which is easier for us to read than a facsimile copy. Check out www.genevabible.com.


----------



## TimV (May 25, 2011)

A lot of us here use esword, which has the Geneva Bible and dozens of others free. The download just takes a few seconds.

e-Sword - the Sword of the LORD with an electronic edge

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------

PS I notice you can get one for 4900.00 dollars used on ebay from the 1580s.


----------



## KMK (May 25, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> I would dare suggest that the reason is not the KJV but Geneva. Though the KJV was introduced in 1611, it was not until after the restoration of the crown under Charles II that the KJV became more popular than Geneva. This would be a couple decades after Westminster.



Could you point me to some sources citing which English Bible the Westminster Divines used?


----------



## TimV (May 25, 2011)

Without ordering a copy of the Westminster Annotations, I see that the intro says in part:



> the preface further states, 'hence were divers of the Stationers and Printers of London induced to petition the committee of the Honourable House of Commons, for licence to print the Geneva notes upon the Bible



and from a site that advertises it's sale:



> The detailed account which follows in the preface is fascinating, mentioning, among many other things, the divines' 'use of... the Dutch Bibles... set forth at... Holland, by order of the States'.



Ken, you must remember that the KJVO theory is really recent. The Divines would be shocked senseless to have heard of it.


----------



## Phil D. (May 25, 2011)

KMK said:


> Could you point me to some sources citing which English Bible the Westminster Divines used?



The Westminster Larger Catechism directly quotes the 1611 edition of King James Version in its statements of what the 10 commandments are (Qs 103, 107, 111, 115, etc).


----------



## KMK (May 25, 2011)

TimV said:


> Ken, you must remember that the KJVO theory is really recent.



Who said anything about KJO? I didn't. I am not sure why you even bring that up. Let's not derail the thread.


----------



## BertMulder (May 25, 2011)

TimV said:


> The detailed account which follows in the preface is fascinating, mentioning, among many other things, the divines' 'use of... the Dutch Bibles... set forth at... Holland, by order of the States'.




That must be referring to the 'Haak Bible' I imagine...

http://www.greatsite.com/ancient-rare-bibles-books/bibles/D1001/

The Dutch 'Gereformeerde Bijbelstichting' published a facsimile edition of this a few years back, which was (is?) available at Reformation Heritage Books.

Also, Roelof Jansen from Inheritance Publications is working on a retranslation of it. This has deminished value, as it is a re-translation of the Bible.


----------



## discipulo (May 25, 2011)

BertMulder said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > The detailed account which follows in the preface is fascinating, mentioning, among many other things, the divines' 'use of... the Dutch Bibles... set forth at... Holland, by order of the States'.
> ...



Bert, thank you for reminding this as I still want to make a thread on InhPub pubklishing of the Dort annotated english translated Bible, only 5 vols of the Ot are available.

My wife and I had the privilege to have Roelof staying with us at our place here in Charleston for a few days. We do appreciate so much his efforts and faithfulness in publishing and

providing good Reformed Literature.


----------

